# Schwertlilie, Farbe?



## docmatze (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe eine kurze Frage an euch, vielleicht kann mir dazu ja jemand etwas sagen.
Wir haben schon seit ein paar Jahren __ Schwertlilien, und diese sind nun auch wieder bei uns am Teich angesiedelt.
Da sie nun Blühen, in der Farbe Gelb und wir uns eigentlich beide sehr sicher sind das sie im letztem Jahr Lila geblüht haben ist die Frage kann das sein?
Können die __ Lilien ihre Farbe verändern im laufe der Zeit?

Die Lilien sind auch relativ Groß, wenn sie blühen haben sie mindestens eine Höhe von über einem Meter.

Ich habe dazu schon gegoogelt aber leider nichts finden können zu genau diesem Thema.

Grüße
Matze


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Schwertlilie, Farbe?*

Farbwechsel sind mir nicht bekannt, bei uns blühen seit Jahren gelbe und blaue, aber unverändert


----------



## Moonlight (25. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Schwertlilie, Farbe?*

Also meine gelbe ist seit 4jahren gelb. ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das die __ iris so einfach ihre farbe wechseln.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Schwertlilie, Farbe?*

Hi Matze,

es kann zwar mal sein das die Farbintensivitäten durch Witterungsbedingungen etwas schwanken (z.B ausbleichen), aber einen kompletten Farbwechsel machen __ Iris nicht.
Könnte sein das sich dort wo die violette stand ein Sämling von der gelben breitgemacht hat und die violette irgendwann nach der letzten Blüte abgestorben ist

MfG Frank


----------



## docmatze (25. Mai 2012)

*AW:  Schwertlilie, Farbe?*

Danke für eure antworten!
@Frank, damit könntest du Recht haben, das hört sich plausibel an.

Auf alle Fälle schon merkwürdig.

Grüße
Matze


----------

